# 10" stainless steel pan: Calphalon or All-clad?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello all, long time lurker first time poster!

I want to buy my first stainless steel 10" frying pan. I'm usually cooking for two, so I'd like to fry two pork chops, or two chicken breasts, or make shrimp scampi... does 10" sound about the right size? Right now I cook with a cheap 12" non-stick, but sometimes find it too big. 

I'm not too sure whether to go Calphalon try-ply (love the shape of the handle - and the price: $40) or All-clad ($90) on that one? I can totally afford the All-clad if it really is that much better, but in reality: 
• How much better is the all-clad (if any)? 
• What's better about it? 
• The quality of the stainless steel? 
• Its finish? 
• The shape of the sides? 
• The thickness/diameter of its aluminum core?

I'm wondering if someone who has used both can convince me to buy the All-clad? Or is it mainly marketing hype?

Thanks a lot for your feedback on that one.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't know much about either of the pans you mentioned. They're probably both good, with each having some pros and cons. It might just boil down to a matter of personal choice. Which one feels the best ot you, or is more esthetically pleasing? However, besides the information other members here will share, you can go to Amazon.com and read the customer reviews there. 

I will say that in choosing a pan, you need to consider the size and type of the burner(s) on which it will be used. I have an electric stove, with two 8" burners, and two 6" burners. The largest skillet with which I feel comfortable on the 8" burner is 10", which I use only on the larger burners. I do have a 12" diameter stainless steel round griddle, which I use for pancakes and grilled sandwiches. The bottom is very thick three-ply, with a copper core. It took me a number of tries to figure out the heat setting, because it gets hot and stays hot all the way to the edges, even though the heat source does not reach out that far.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I have both all-clad and calphalon cookware....I pick them up super cheap at marshalls or TJ Maxx. for skillets/frypans and saute pans, I choose calphalon solely based on the ergonomics and feel of the handles. 

for saucepans and stock pots, i like all-clad (although I have 1 calphalon as well) 


i do use my 10" the most.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello,

I've had a couple of all-clad pans for almost thirty years, and except for the finish on the one Ltd pan I have, the all-clad has performed flawlessly. I never should have bought the Ltd, but I was seduced by the pan's good looks and the sale price. In all fairness, the new Ltd pans supposedly have a better finish. In any case, stick to the MC2 or the stainless steel. I'm partial to the MC2 in most instances.

That said, I recently purchased a 10" Calphalon tri-ply, and have been very happy with it. As far as I'm concerned, they are comparable skillets wrt quality. You just have to decide which you prefer based on weight, ergonomics, and style. Part of that determination will depend on what you're cooking.

I can convince you to buy the all-clad: It's more expensive so it must be better. You'd be foolish not to spend more than twice the price. Like I said, make your decision on how the pans feel to you. A pan that's not comfortable and easy to use will be a PITA for a long time.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

To answer your first question, yes, 10" is the way to go for a general purpose pan. 

Next, as others have said, at that level the thing that counts most is comfort. How does the pan fit in your hand? If it's not comfortable to use, you won't be happy with it.

I want to throw two thinks into the pot. Re: All Clad: In my experience they have the worst customer service in the industry. Everything is fine so long as there are no problems. When something does go wrong, however, they're nowhere to be found. Personally, I wouldn't have another piece of All Clad.

Second: See if you can find the Henkels#40318. That a 10" skillet with their pregnant belly handle. In my hand it's the most comfortable handle made. I have both the 8" and 10" versions, and have just ordered the new 12" model.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked at the Henkels based on an earlier post of yours, and disliked the more vertical design of the sides of the pan. It didn't look like an omelet could slide easily from the pan.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for all your quick feedback. I'll go with the Calphalon then.

I already picked up a Calphalon Contemporary 5Qt Sautee pan+lid at Marshalls for $69, and so far I love it.

However for the 10" fry pan, Marshall sells it for the exact same price I'll pay new on Amazon ($39), except Amazon will send me a brand new one without a ding (hopefully) and I won't pay taxes!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

If you're going to Amazon.com, remember to use the link from here. ChefTalk scores points when purchases originate from their site.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

If you have a Bed Bath and Beyond near you, you can easily get a 20% discount using one of their ubiquitous coupons. They have a great return policy which is something to consider as well - no questions asked for a return, refund, or credit, seemingly for as long as you own the cookware. I was careless and ruined two pots - totally my fault - and BB&B took them back and replaced them with new ones, all with a smile. Heck, they'll even give you the same consideration if you decide that you just don't like the item.

If you


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

You are so right about BB&B's return policy. I bought a new veggie peeler there, only to realize when I got home, that it it was not dishwasher safe. This is an absolute must for me with everything, owing to the fact that I might be the only cook in my kitchen, but hubby usually does the clean-up. It's so much easier for me to have dishwasher safe tools, than to constantly monitor or nag him. 
Well, anyway, because we live more than 40 miles from BB&B, and also because I kept forgetting to take it with me when I went into town, I had that thing for months, still in the bag with the receipt. When I finally took it back, the only question they asked was if I would like a refund or a store credit?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't even have the receipt ... BB&B is very customer oriented and they'll get as much of my business as I can give them. It doesn't hurt that there's a store nearby ,,,


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

BB&B really ruins it for all those stores than no longer understand what customer service is all about.

It's not just their return policy. Everything about them is geared towards maximizing customer satisfaction. 

As a result, they get my dollar vote every time.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe it's time I start collecting those BB&B coupons again. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I have some AC stainless and some Calphalon Tri-Ply, among others. I think their performance is pretty equal, but I give a slight edge to the Calphalon for glass lids and for the handles which I find to be more comfortable than the AC. I agree with everyone else who says to make sure the handles feel good in YOUR hands.
I bought some of my AC from cookwarenmore.com . It's an AC outlet, they sell irregular pieces (I honestly can't figure out what is "irregular" about a couple of the pieces I bought, they look perfect to me, the others have tiny flaws) at significant savings with full warranty. The flaws are cosmetic only and do not affect performance.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>with full warranty<

What good is a warranty from a company that doesn't stand behind it?


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

Good question. I'd love to hear AC's answer.


----------

